# Welcome home HERO



## tguaturbo (Jun 17, 2013)

Well after two years since my Golden passed and it has only been our Sheba 10.5 yr old GSD we have brought home our next family member for life. His name is Hero and he arrived from Germany along with a few of his littermates to Elite German Shepherds in Lulling TX.

After several weeks of research I decided on a W German Showline GSD. My Sheba is a W German Show line cross to a Czech working line and boy even at 10.5 she is a ball of NRG. The two have met and they seem to like each other so far. Little by little and bit by bit the transformation of Hero will begin into a very well mannered family part.

Cindy has some pretty dodgy negative write ups by what I chaulked up to be misfit past clients. I was a bit concerned however I also know that when you do a ton of business over a 25 yr span, you just can't please them all and some are even impossible to please no matter how great a job you do. This was all Super Confirmed once I met her in person along with my two kiddos and spent a good 5 hours with her. It is always nice to hang with another person who shares your passion for the GSD. 

Updates and photos to come soon. Now for some rest afer a long day for all. But the first night is always tough so I will take it as it comes. Big thanks to Monica who also has one of Cindy's dogs from earlier this year and her support!

Tom


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

So happy for you all. Congrats on your new puppy. I hope you all will be very happy together! I am going to go online and check out her litter 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats. Here is to a very very long life for your puppy......


----------



## tguaturbo (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Tom


----------

